# Admission letter from a university.



## Youngil Hong

I also want to call your attention to the Paterno Liberal Arts Undergraduate Fellows Program, a new offering available to all Liberal Arts admits that challenges you to do your best and offers you rewards for your success.
 
I can’t translate this sentence from admission letter by a university into Korean.
Please help me~~~


----------



## bunny84

Hi-
There may be a little literal translation apart from some mistakes. 
But I hope it could be helpful for you.


저는 또한 the Paterno Liberal Arts Undergraduate Fellows Program이 당신의 주목을 
끌었으면 합니다. 모든 교양과목에 새로 개설된 수강가능한 강좌는 당신으로 하여금 
최선을 다하도록 도전케 하며 당신의 성공에 대한 보상을 제공하도록 합니다.


----------



## Youngil Hong




----------



## bunny84

저도 좀 헷갈려서 다시 봤는데요, 제가 약간 잘못 말씀 드린 듯 싶네요. 죄송해요
처음 볼 때도 admits이 이상하긴 했는데 다시 생각해보니 이게 동사가 되면 님 말대로 비문이 되죠..^^; 
명사로 해석을 하셔야 할 것 같구요. 말 되게 문장 만드느라고 말이 왔다갔다 했는데 그냥 구조로 따지면,

I also want to call your attention to *the Paterno Liberal Arts Undergraduate Fellows Program*, 
*a new offering* available to all Liberal Arts admits that challenges you to do your best and offers you rewards for your success.

a new offering 이하 전부가 a new offering 꾸미고 있구요,
문제의 admits는 앞에 Liberal Arts admits 와 한꺼번에 묶으셔서 한 단어로 보심 될거 같아요.
해석은...수업에 대한 admission을 받은 학생들을 admits로 복수형태로 표현을 한거 같네요.
to all ~~ admits 니까요. (한국말로 딱 잘라 한단어로 뭐라 할지 잘 모르겠네요..ㅋ)
그리고 뒷부분 that 은 관계대명사 주격으로 그 이하는 offering 을 꾸미고 있구요, 단수니까 뒤에 s붙어서 
challenges 와 offers 가 and 로 연결되고 있어요.
결론적으로 a new offering 이 가리키고 있는건 the ~~~ program 이구요.


다시 해석을 하자면, 


당신으로 하여금 최선을 다하도록 도전케 하며 당신의 성공에 대한 보상을 제공하는
모든 Liberal Arts admits 들에게 available 한 a new offering 인 the ~~~ program 이 
당신의 주목을 끌었으면 좋겠다는 내용같아요.


헷갈리게 해드렸다면 죄송해요^^


----------



## Youngil Hong

Hey~. Now sounds perfect to me. Thank you so much!! (..)(``)(..)(``)


----------

